# Cheap toolkit



## mfw (Nov 16, 2020)

Quality wont be great but






Black Friday

































*Top Tech 150pc Tool Box with ToolsProduct Code: 529770271

(69 Reviews)*
In StockFree delivery for orders above £15
Qty.1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20
1

1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
£29.99
Price £52.99SAVE 43%

*Delivery AvailableClick & Collect from*
Check stock in other stores*International Delivery*
Available


----------



## GreggBear (Nov 16, 2020)

By the time you've smashed all your knuckles in, & stabbed your hands etc with the cheap nasty screwdrivers & plastic spanners, you'll wish you'd never bought it! Avoid like the plague.
Box might be OK to keep cutlery in, that's about it....


----------



## mfw (Nov 16, 2020)

GreggBear said:


> By the time you've smashed all your knuckles in, & stabbed your hands etc with the cheap nasty screwdrivers & plastic spanners, you'll wish you'd never bought it! Avoid like the plague.
> Box might be OK to keep cutlery in, that's about it....


I did say cheap and would work as a van toolkit too many expensive inferior tools around at least you know it is a budget set of tools


----------



## Nabsim (Nov 16, 2020)

I used to tell mates to buy a cheap toolkit and see what failed then replace failed items with better quality. Most folks rarely need anything of high quality unless they do a lot of fettling. If you have the spare readies for Facom though...


----------



## landoboguy (Nov 16, 2020)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/KL-12229-Pieces-Ratchet-Sockets-Adapters/dp/B075T77J5Z


----------



## GreggBear (Nov 16, 2020)

Plenty mid range gear available, some of it quite good for little money. Better with decent 2nd hand than cheap & &nasty. Years of experience have brought me to this conclusion, as my grandad used to say,"all that glitters is not gold"


----------



## mfw (Nov 16, 2020)

GreggBear said:


> Plenty mid range gear available, some of it quite good for little money. Better with decent 2nd hand than cheap & &nasty. Years of experience have brought me to this conclusion, as my grandad used to say,"all that glitters is not gold"


Did say a cheap toolkit which will work if you are not careful the ratchet will fail if you force it but you have spanners to break a nut which is what i would use.

So you say you can put a cheap toolkit together try and no offence meant


----------



## Tookey (Nov 16, 2020)

There is a time and place for cheap tools. I bought a £3 sharpening stone that attaches to a drill to use twice a year on my mower blade and its excellent........for what it's used for and probably very little else


----------



## Tookey (Nov 16, 2020)

Would also make a good xmas present for a youngster that has started tinkering but could lose interest at any time


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 16, 2020)

Have 3 in the garage but have had to replace some bits, ok for some light odds and ends, today I binned a quarter to half- inch socket adoptor, one light turn and snap.


----------



## n brown (Nov 16, 2020)

wife bought me a Halfords ''professional'' socket set over 2o years ago, £100 half price offer , done a serious amount of work , only had a couple of ratchets go ,but nothing ever bent or split ,even when i've used pipes to extend .cheap compared to snapon ,facom etc ,but still good .


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 16, 2020)

landoboguy said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/KL-12229-Pieces-Ratchet-Sockets-Adapters/dp/B075T77J5Z



Over twice the price. Wow.


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 16, 2020)

Halfords Pro range.....
 Smaller sets are very reasonably priced (especially when on offer round xmas/fathers day OR if you've a discount card) 

And are of very good quality with a lifetime guarantee.


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 16, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> Halfords Pro range.....
> Smaller sets are very reasonably priced (especially when on offer round xmas/fathers day OR if you've a discount card)
> 
> And are of very good quality with a lifetime guarantee.



Agreed.


----------



## SimonM (Nov 16, 2020)

I used to supply various manufacturers of tools that didn’t include Halfords. I will say that their ‘pro gear is top notch and with a lifetime guarantee too.
I have a mini Halfords socket set 1/4”drive that I got free 20 years ago with a Bike magazine subscription and even today is the first socket set I turn to.


----------



## 1807truckman (Nov 16, 2020)

I've been using a Halfords profesional combined socket and spanner set for years, it's had some really heavy use when away with the race team, never had any problems.


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 16, 2020)

It's an absolutely useless piece of kit. No hammer, cable ties or string to be seen anywhere.


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 16, 2020)

Socket Sets & Ratchet Sets | Halfords UK
					

Socket sets at incredible prices. From 9 piece to Advanced 100 piece socket sets all made from chrome steel. With a lifetime guarantee.




					www.halfords.com


----------



## Trotter (Nov 16, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> Halfords Pro range.....
> Smaller sets are very reasonably priced (especially when on offer round xmas/fathers day OR if you've a discount card)
> 
> And are of very good quality with a lifetime guarantee.


When they snap, they slash your wrists. End of lifetime, guaranteed. Lol


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 16, 2020)

All garages here use snap on tools by choice, me i have elora spanners from i was 14 which are german and never gave up.


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 16, 2020)

Trotter said:


> When they snap, they slash your wrists. End of lifetime, guaranteed. Lol



The only thing I've had snap from the pro range was the, knuckle on the 3 foot Breaker bar on the frozen crank bolt of a landrover tdi engine..... 

It had a 3 foot length of scaffold tube wedged against the ground whilst I flicked the starter over with the key..... 

It was swapped without anything more than a apology from them... 

Obviously I forgot to tell them it was being abused a little bit when it failed. ;-)


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 16, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> All garages here use snap on tools by choice, me i have elora spanners from i was 14 which are german and never gave up.



Most garages use snap on tools as it's a bit of a 'willy waving competition' between mechanics that have sold their souls to the snap on devil.... 

It's OK stuff BUT massively over priced for what it is.


----------



## harrow (Nov 16, 2020)

For cheap tools I used to look through the stuff at car boot sales buying tools for 20p I built up a collection to keep at my holiday home.


----------



## mfw (Nov 16, 2020)

It's a cheap set should get you out of trouble set not a lifetime set of tools and as a van set should work and save a lot of grief which is why i put it on here


----------



## Tookey (Nov 16, 2020)

mfw said:


> It's a cheap set should get you out of trouble set not a lifetime set of tools and as a van set should work and save a lot of grief which is why i put it on here


....with the added bonus that they are the ones that you don't mind lending to the cheapskate neighbour's!


----------



## n brown (Nov 16, 2020)

the only snap on socket i have is a 19mm i bought for my breaker bar , but i bought it before i got the Halfords kit . some of their smaller kits seem ok . most users would only need a range of say 10- 19mm . i have a larger set with 3 ratchets. i use the 3/8'' mainly, even for quite heavy jobs, the 1/4'' every now and again and rarely use the 1/2 '' , and i do  all sorts of stuff - can't see a light user needing even half of them


----------



## mfw (Nov 16, 2020)

With any tool if you are lucky you will get what you pay for cost me a small fortune in the end doing a fence ( still £1500 up ) but the tools more than paid for themselves and still have a very good residual value


----------



## n brown (Nov 16, 2020)

harrow said:


> For cheap tools I used to look through the stuff at car boot sales buying tools for 20p I built up a collection to keep at my holiday home.


boot sales for me too . i normally have around 10 routers, few good ones ,Elu ,Trend,Milwaukee ,but most are unwanted presents i get for a tenner or less .and they do the job , also cheap angle grinders are ok . but my handtools are the best i can afford ,Marples chisels , Estwing hammers , Bahco side cutters etc. as for power tools jigsaws, drills,plunge saw,planers etc all good quality , but although i have a Makita impact driver , i'm just as happy with the Parkside one for 1/3rd the price .


----------



## landoboguy (Nov 16, 2020)

cheap and nasty sometimes suits .
Would work for me, Ive used the "oneuse" brand for years. I use it once put it down and can never find the bugger again.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 16, 2020)

landoboguy said:


> cheap and nasty sometimes suits .
> Would work for me, Ive used the "oneuse" brand for years. I use it once put it down and can never find the bugger again.



I have (or had) the 'kidsuse' brand.

The kids borrow them and they are never seen again!


----------



## mfw (Nov 16, 2020)

n brown said:


> boot sales for me too . i normally have around 10 routers, few good ones ,Elu ,Trend,Milwaukee ,but most are unwanted presents i get for a tenner or less .and they do the job , also cheap angle grinders are ok . but my handtools are the best i can afford ,Marples chisels , Estwing hammers , Bahco side cutters etc. as for power tools jigsaws, drills,plunge saw,planers etc all good quality , but although i have a Makita impact driver , i'm just as happy with the Parkside one for 1/3rd the price .


Sound like a carpenter to me with them sort of tools like my eldest


----------



## landoboguy (Nov 16, 2020)

bit cheaper then my earlier amazon post on fleabay
but still 55.00








						Toptech KL-12229 Tool Box Kit - 150 Pieces for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Toptech KL-12229 Tool Box Kit - 150 Pieces at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## n brown (Nov 16, 2020)

i dislike lending tools and will only lend to my kids. 2 things then happen . i forget that i lent them  and they forget to return them. drives me crazy looking for them in the shed ,just hanging a tool on the wrong hook gives it instant invisibility !


----------



## mfw (Nov 16, 2020)

Got 2 many tools and toys that cost  lot of money - and i have borrowed from people you break it you replace it learnt my lesson hire or buy and sell on not rocket science

And for Mr Brown i do own a triton router which is a beast


----------



## Robmac (Nov 16, 2020)

landoboguy said:


> bit cheaper on fleabay
> but still 55.00
> 
> 
> ...



The one in the OP is only £29?


----------



## Trotter (Nov 16, 2020)

landoboguy said:


> cheap and nasty sometimes suits .
> Would work for me, Ive used the "oneuse" brand for years. I use it once put it down and can never find the bugger again.


I resemble that remark


----------



## mfw (Nov 16, 2020)

Robmac said:


> The one in the OP is only £29?


He has already said it's cheaper and is giving comparison of what is available


----------



## Robmac (Nov 16, 2020)

mfw said:


> He has already said it's cheaper and is giving comparison of what is available



Yes sorry.

Hadn't seen his earlier post.


----------



## Snapster (Nov 16, 2020)

n brown said:


> wife bought me a Halfords ''professional'' socket set over 2o years ago, £100 half price offer , done a serious amount of work , only had a couple of ratchets go ,but nothing ever bent or split ,even when i've used pipes to extend .cheap compared to snapon ,facom etc ,but still good .


Sounds like the same kit and price as the one I bought in 2001. It’s had some heavy use ( rebuilt Land Rover, various old cars and lawnmowers) and nothing inside the box has broken but the plastic clips holding the box together have broken . Apart from the case, it still still looks as good as new.


----------



## n brown (Nov 16, 2020)

i fixed mine with a couple of flap hinges glued with Stixall and pop riveted about 15 years ago - sorted


----------



## Phantom (Nov 16, 2020)

For £29 delivered it looks great value as a starter tool-kit or even if you mainly just want the tool-box. No doubt most here have accumulated very many hand tools, mine are mainly average quality I guess and any weaker ones have long since broken. I would expect that set to be of reasonable quality and fine for most jobs.


----------



## GreggBear (Nov 16, 2020)

mfw said:


> It's a cheap set should get you out of trouble set not a lifetime set of tools and as a van set should work and save a lot of grief which is why i put it on here




I've found over the years, cheap tools never get me out of trouble, just seem to get me deeper in....


----------



## maingate (Nov 17, 2020)

I always had a collection of cheap spanners.

When you need to put a 'set' in a spanner or cut one down .... you would never do that to a good'un.

I still have spanners I was given at the start of my apprenticeship in 1963, some of them are not even chromed (Snail brand). 
They have been flogged with hammers, had pipe used with them for extra leverage, you name it. Still, this thread is a change to grey water and SOGs.


----------



## Nabsim (Nov 17, 2020)

I have a Halfords Pro set and it is very good. Too good for what I do these days but it’s there if I need it


----------



## Trotter (Nov 17, 2020)

The one thing that surprises me on this thread is, praise for something from Halrauds. Not something I've ever experienced. Still, they couldn't only ever sell rubbish, something of some value had to come from them, if only by mistake.


----------



## ricc (Nov 17, 2020)

I still use the hilka half inch socket set ibought 40 years ago.   Even use the sockets on the air impact wrench.   Bent the tee bar a few times with pipe, but cured thatby buying a cheap 3\4 drive set and using a half inch adapter.
I started by doing on farm service and installations....using cheapish tools you don't cry when they get  lost.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 17, 2020)

I`ve been using the Halfords Professional / Advanced range of tools for years now and they are still as good as the day i bought them    

I`ve never bothered promoting them purely because of all the usual perpetrators on here that do nothing but give Halfords abuse


----------



## GreggBear (Nov 17, 2020)

ricc said:


> I still use the hilka half inch socket set ibought 40 years ago.   Even use the sockets on the air impact wrench.   Bent the tee bar a few times with pipe, but cured thatby buying a cheap 3\4 drive set and using a half inch adapter.
> I started by doing on farm service and installations....using cheapish tools you don't cry when they get  lost.


Only cos you're to busy crying about your busted knuckles....


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 17, 2020)

I have so many tools here you could fit a factory out with them, big problem is there is always the one you are short of in the middle of a job and cannot be got anywhere.


----------



## Nabsim (Nov 17, 2020)

You should have seen the crates of sockets and tools I sent to the scrap man when I moved house. Kept the Halfords pro set and a few other bits but masses got scrapped


----------



## n brown (Nov 17, 2020)

when we lived in the bus i carried tools for carpentry,mechanics , plumbing ,electrics and tiling , so i had to choose carefully and not carry anything that wasn't used regularly . and nothing doubled up. bit different now [looking at 4 jigsaws and 8 drills ]


----------



## Trotter (Nov 17, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> I`ve been using the Halfords Professional / Advanced range of tools for years now and they are still as good as the day i bought them
> 
> I`ve never bothered promoting them purely because of all the usual perpetrators on here that do nothing but give Halfords abuse


That put me in my place. I'd always thought of myself as an Unusual Perpetrator.


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 17, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> I`ve been using the Halfords Professional / Advanced range of tools for years now and they are still as good as the day i bought them


There are some 30% off deals on Halfords tools here


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 17, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> You should have seen the crates of sockets and tools I sent to the scrap man when I moved house. Kept the Halfords pro set and a few other bits but masses got scrapped


Ebay springs to mind or facebook market place.


----------



## Nabsim (Nov 17, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Ebay springs to mind or facebook market place.


They were mainly cheap sets Trev, I used marketplace quite a bit for better stuff


----------



## Red Dwarf (Nov 17, 2020)

I have a ‘harlequin’ tool kit, bits of everything from here and there picked up over the years. I had a Snap-on half inch breaker bar that came out of a ww2 jeep donkeys years ago. I eventually broke it, to the credit of snap-on, they replaced it with a new one without question. 
Got an old canvas bag of tools from a sale room, they’d belonged to an aircraft mechanic. There were quite a few war issue snap-on articulated sockets. A mate suggested they were worth good money, I put them on eBay and they were bought by someone in Florida who specialises in old snap-on tools. They made a small fortune!

Got to tell this tale. Years and years ago I worked at a garage for a short time in north London. There was this young lad there who reckoned BSF = British Cycle Thread (think a cockney accent)....


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 17, 2020)

Will we be going back to cycle thread after xmas.      Folk here still talk in gallons and feet & inches.      
Just think if folk said there car was a thirty cubic inch engine instead of cc, opps forgot about the yanks.


----------



## SimonM (Nov 17, 2020)

‘‘Hello neighbour “

“can I borrow a..... “ 

No, sorry I don’t have one. They don’t ask again. Sorted.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 17, 2020)

Stopped lending many years back as most folk forgot the return spring.


----------



## landoboguy (Nov 17, 2020)

\ordered em yesterday and they were del today 10am.
Tools as expected, not great, box itself is decent tbh. They will do for a secondary set certainly.


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 17, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Will we be going back to cycle thread after xmas.      Folk here still talk in gallons and feet & inches.
> Just think if folk said there car was a thirty cubic inch engine instead of cc, opps forgot about the yanks.




Cry me a river..... All our fridge pipe comes in 15m/30m rolls.... 

Internal diameter or 1/4-3/8-1/2-5/8-3/4 etc etc.... 

Insulation we cover it with comes in metric sizes... So 10mm for 3/8 pipe... 

No wonder I'm bald


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 17, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> Cry me a river..... All our fridge pipe comes in 15m/30m rolls....
> 
> Internal diameter or 1/4-3/8-1/2-5/8-3/4 etc etc....
> 
> ...


I and did they change from miles to kilometers in GB na as that would have been a step to far for folks brains, southern Ireland did mind you, paddy has not cottoned on yet.


----------



## n brown (Nov 17, 2020)

i'm quite happy to work in both and can't see  why people make a fuss about it.  if someone asked me to make a table 65 inches long and 90 cms wide by a bushel high with a top a hundredweight thick , i'd just take it in my stride


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 17, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> Cry me a river..... All our fridge pipe comes in 15m/30m rolls....
> 
> Internal diameter or 1/4-3/8-1/2-5/8-3/4 etc etc....
> 
> ...



Yea, and a 3m length of 3" x 2" please.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 17, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> Yea, and a 3m length of 3" x 2" please.



If only 3x2 was actually 3x2 Steve.


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 17, 2020)

n brown said:


> i'm quite happy to work in both and can't see  why people make a fuss about it.  if someone asked me to make a table 65 inches long and 90 cms wide by a bushel high with a top a hundredweight thick , i'd just take it in my stride


If someone asked me the same question I would say "**** off", who do you think I am?
Nigel!!!!


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 17, 2020)

Robmac said:


> If only 3x2 was actually 3x2 Steve.


It has always annoyed me that 4x2 and 3x2 are the sizes before planing, it is why women laugh when I try to tell them the size of something


----------



## Robmac (Nov 17, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> It has always annoyed me that 4x2 and 3x2 are the sizes before planing, it is why women laugh when I try to tell them the size of something



One of our suppliers told us it was the kiln drying process that shrank the wood Terry.

Either way you ain't getting what you ordered!


----------



## Robmac (Nov 17, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> ...it is why women laugh when I try to tell them the size of something



Go metric Terry, it sounds far more impressive.


----------



## n brown (Nov 17, 2020)

i've mentioned this before, but metric can be confusing as it can be read out in different ways .took a bit of getting used to abroad . eg , kitchen units in UK might be 600mm ,but in France 60cms . nails and screws in Portugal are imperial ,buying 2 kilos of 4inch nails is normal . rope and plastic sheeting is sold by weight . i still have no idea what 30m of 1/2 inch hemp weighs .


----------



## Luckheart (Nov 17, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> Socket Sets & Ratchet Sets | Halfords UK
> 
> 
> Socket sets at incredible prices. From 9 piece to Advanced 100 piece socket sets all made from chrome steel. With a lifetime guarantee.
> ...


Tools are good, cases are made of pastry.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 17, 2020)

n brown said:


> ...i still have no idea what 30m of 1/2 inch hemp weighs .



About half past four Nigel.


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 17, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Go metric Terry, it sounds far more impressive.


7cm doesn't sound impressive to me and I am trying to sell it


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 17, 2020)

Luckheart said:


> Tools are good, cases are made of pastry.



And still covered by the lifetime guarentee....


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 17, 2020)

n brown said:


> i still have no idea what 30m of 1/2 inch hemp weighs .




About £20 a bag round here ;-)


----------



## Red Dwarf (Nov 18, 2020)

The wood yard sells timber in metric feet.......


----------



## Trotter (Nov 18, 2020)

One of the YouTube channels I watch. Might have been the Restoration Couple, bought some 8x4 sheets of plywood from one of the Megga sheds. Needing more he returned, got them home, different size.2400x1200. Or the other way around. Same store, same shelf.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Nov 18, 2020)

Lots of plywood is made for the American market and is 8' x 4', even though it's labelled as 2400mm x 1200mm


----------



## n brown (Nov 18, 2020)

is that 2m 400mm, or 2m 40cms  or 2400mm or 240cms by 1200 mm ?


----------



## Trotter (Nov 18, 2020)

No, it was ya big x less wide. Hope this helps


----------



## caledonia (Nov 18, 2020)

I’ve been an HGV mechanic since I left school and have used all sorts and makes of tools. Snap on and Britool are the only two I would rely on and Snap on are far superior to use everyday. The customer service and proper lifetime warranty is second to none but agree for the average kerbside mechanic Halfords tools are a good buy.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 18, 2020)

Reminds me of a chap who went into a shop and ask for half a stone of spuds, it was pointed out there now kilos, ok said he please give me half a stone of kilos.


----------



## n brown (Nov 18, 2020)

i was very pleased when i found my foot was actually a foot long , but i'm easily pleased


----------



## GreggBear (Nov 18, 2020)

Mine's a foot long, but I don't use it as a rule....


----------



## Red Dwarf (Nov 18, 2020)

Measurements are so culturally ingrained. We all talk about mpg, when was the last time we could buy a gallon of fuel? Many folk still see their weight in stones and pounds. Apparently hard drugs are sold in grams and soft drugs in ounces.... 
for most us we can only visualise land in acres, what is a hectare anyway? I thought it was a dog off the telly.... would you know your waist measurement in centimetres?

Some measures are truly international. Tyre sizes are in inches. Then of course aviation, all aircraft fly at feet etc. I’m sure there must be many more examples with marine measurements.


----------



## n brown (Nov 18, 2020)

well i'm a few dolphins short of an aquarium so i'm no help


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 18, 2020)

Red Dwarf said:


> Measurements are so culturally ingrained. We all talk about mpg, when was the last time we could buy a gallon of fuel? Many folk still see their weight in stones and pounds. Apparently hard drugs are sold in grams and soft drugs in ounces....
> for most us we can only visualise land in acres, what is a hectare anyway? I thought it was a dog off the telly.... would you know your waist measurement in centimetres?
> 
> Some measures are truly international. Tyre sizes are in inches. Then of course aviation, all aircraft fly at feet etc. I’m sure there must be many more examples with marine measurements.


Fathoms as in depth and chains & knots also, no wonder my brains are fried.


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 18, 2020)

Red Dwarf said:


> Tyre sizes are in inches.



That's quite funny actually - 205/55-16 is 205mm wide and 16 inches diameter. Madness!


----------



## Robmac (Nov 18, 2020)

GreggBear said:


> Mine's a foot long, but I don't use it as a rule....



I got kicked between the legs once and the bloke couldn't understand why I said "Ow me foot!"

Oops gotta go Julie's muttering something about me getting some new material.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Nov 19, 2020)

maingate said:


> I always had a collection of cheap spanners.
> 
> When you need to put a 'set' in a spanner or cut one down .... you would never do that to a good'un.
> 
> ...


That beats me. I obtained mine from House of Holland using Green Shield Stamps around 1966.

The case is rusty and one clip doesn't work, a socket is broken, and the pin to reverse the ratchet fell out years ago. The right place for it is the tip......

But I'll never pull another engine of a car, so I guess it's the only one I'll ever own.


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 20, 2020)

Red Dwarf said:


> Measurements are so culturally ingrained. We all talk about mpg, when was the last time we could buy a gallon of fuel? Many folk still see their weight in stones and pounds. Apparently hard drugs are sold in grams and soft drugs in ounces....
> for most us we can only visualise land in acres, what is a hectare anyway? I thought it was a dog off the telly.... would you know your waist measurement in centimetres?
> 
> Some measures are truly international. Tyre sizes are in inches. Then of course aviation, all aircraft fly at feet etc. I’m sure there must be many more examples with marine measurements.



Only a few weeks ago I bought 20 gallons of red dispensed from a gallons fuel pump. At a garage local to me.


----------

